# Leader of the furries?



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been in the fandom for years but i could never seem to find a leader of the fandom,so I think we all should pick candidates for the fandom some one to represent us!

I have a very Awesome friend Named Wolfenfury http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfenfury/ He is the perfect furry in my eyes and would follow him to hell.

He has all of the skills needed  and he is very flexible and understanding pretty good looking too!

 If you know a fellow furry  who would be a  good candidate please Write his/her name down!!!

We have a few candidates!!!

#1:Crusader Mike+dinosaurdammit

#2:Corto

#3:Gibby


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 5, 2011)

There will never be a leader of furries...
There are people who represent the fandom strongly, such as Kage, ect, but no 'leader'.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

That role has already been taken.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4708602/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

Why would we need a leader?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That role has already been taken.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4708602/



YOU MAD?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I have been in the fandom for years but i could never seem to find a leader of the fandom,so I think we all should pick candidates for the fandom some one to represent us!



Because? What benefits would it bring? We're a group of people who just like anthros and interact with each other ocassionaly, not a society, so why?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

This just smells like a hype thread for your friend. no.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Because? What benefits would it bring? We're a group of people who just like anthros and interact with each other ocassionaly, not a society, so why?



the fandom could become a Society there will more order and the fandom will have a face and other Perks!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> the fandom could become a Society there will more order and the fandom will have a face and other Perks!



And that would be good and necesary because... it's not. We're people with a hobby, not even a school-club.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> the fandom could become a Society there will more order and the fandom will have a face and other Perks!



I think you misunderstand what a fandom and what a society is. Frankly I wouldn't want to live in a society run by furries.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2011)

Asking this question itself proves the incapacity of the OP to understand the answer. What a terrible situation.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 5, 2011)

Even if we did need/want a leader, that guy looks like one of the absolute worst possible candidates.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 5, 2011)

What is this, I don't even

If we elect a leader, can we rebel against and overthrow them?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And that would be good and necesary because... it's not. We're people with a hobby, not even a school-club.



It's just a idea,But it would be interesting if The fandom had a Leader.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

I elect myself, LK and smelge to rule furries. I being female will only breed with those with jagger for blood, thus decreasing our population to only include the elite.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the idea. Like, with elections or something.

I propose myself as candidate. VOTE FOR CORTO, FOR A COMPARATIVELY* BETTER FUTURE.

*=Compared to pyongyang.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I elect myself, LK and smelge to rule furries. I being female will only breed with those with jagger for blood, thus decreasing our population to only include the elite.



Sounds Promissing but i must ask are you selfless?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I like the idea. Like, with elections or something.
> 
> I propose myself as candidate. VOTE FOR CORTO, FOR A COMPARATIVELY* BETTER FUTURE.
> 
> *=Compared to pyongyang.



Could you Handle the burden of being the face and the paws of the Fandom?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I like the idea. Like, with elections or something.
> 
> I propose myself as candidate. VOTE FOR CORTO, FOR A COMPARATIVELY* BETTER FUTURE.
> 
> *=Compared to pyongyang.


 
I'd vote for you, but only if I'm allowed to be your right hand woman.

And wear flowing gowns and a crown.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Sounds Promissing but i must ask are you selfless?



I dunno. I dont want shit for myself if it counts.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Could you Handle the burden of being the face and the paws of the Fandom?



 sergalchallengeaccepted.sai


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What is this, I don't even
> 
> If we elect a leader, can we rebel against and overthrow them?



if we furries were one  we could do alot of damage i am sure of it. Like warping the minds of the weak and what not!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

SIX said:


> sergalchallengeaccepted.sai



reporting for rape duity


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dunno. I dont want shit for myself if it counts.



Would you give every thing you have to the fandom? even you're soul?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

I can see it now...Furry: A Regime.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I can see it now...Furry: A Regime.



I only wish!


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Could you Handle the burden of being the face and the paws of the Fandom?



I'd be it's face and the iron fist that would rule with no mercy.

VOTE SAFE. VOTE AWESOME. VOTE CORTO.


ramsay_baggins said:


> I'd vote for you, but only if I'm allowed to be your right hand woman.
> And wear flowing gowns and a crown.


Sure we can work something out. You can be the head of my STASI.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Get out, Corto. I don't trust your comparison to North Korea!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'd be it's face and the iron fist that would rule with no mercy.
> 
> VOTE SAFE. VOTE AWESOME. VOTE CORTO.
> 
> Sure we can work something out. You can be the head of my STASI.



I would be inclined to join and vote for you if you let me be war director. CRUSH EVERYONE >:{]   that is me with a mustache


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 5, 2011)

We don't need a pope. Let's not make this like Christianity.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

If we're doing this:

I nominate The Dynamic Duo: Deo and Fay V! Plato will be proud, that alone should be good.

Edit: Fay, in case you see this, I'm just toying with the Philosopher King concept and Plato's ranting. I'm not entirely sure where your philosophy lies.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

I should mention that part of my campaign platform is banning absolutely everyone who runs against me and/or doesn't vote for me.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I should mention that part of my campaign platform is banning absolutely everyone who runs against me and/or doesn't vote for me.



HE'S RIGGING THE ELECTION! Call the non-existent Elections Committee!


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I should mention that part of my campaign platform is banning absolutely everyone who runs against me and/or doesn't vote for me.



You're the type of man who gets to the Point!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'd be it's face and the iron fist that would rule with no mercy.
> 
> VOTE SAFE. VOTE AWESOME. VOTE CORTO.
> 
> Sure we can work something out. You can be the head of my STASI.


 
Awesome >=]

And with DD being War Director NOTHING WILL STOP US MWAHAHAAHA!


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> We don't need a pope. Let's not make this like Christianity.



that's ok we will have'furry pagan holidays  and worship Holo the wise wolf!


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

TheDW said:


> HE'S RIGGING THE ELECTION! Call the non-existent Elections Committee!


They're non existent because I banned them.

VOTE CORTO. LIKE THERE'S ANY OTHER CHOICE.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> that's ok we will have'furry pagan holidays  and worship Holo the wise wolf!



I'd worship Courage Wolf :v


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> They're non existent because I banned them.
> 
> VOTE CORTO. LIKE THERE'S ANY OTHER CHOICE.



NEVER.




YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF MEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee... *is banned out of existence*


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> that's ok we will have'furry pagan holidays  and worship Holo the wise wolf!



Hell Yaeh! Horo is awesome.



Corto said:


> They're non existent because I banned them.
> 
> VOTE CORTO. LIKE THERE'S ANY OTHER CHOICE.



Fay and Deo will oppose to your reign! Philosophy triumphs over brute force for winning people!


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Hell Yaeh! Horo is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Fay and Deo will oppose to your reign! Philosophy triumphs over brute force for winning people!




I am so glad you're On my side for the pagan events and Worshiping!!!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I should mention that part of my campaign platform is banning absolutely everyone who runs against me and/or doesn't vote for me.


I will be the leader of the furry version of the White Rose Socie-

*[USER WAS GESTAPO'D FOR THIS POST]*


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I will be the leader of the furry version of the White Rose Socie-
> 
> *[USER WAS GESTAPO'D FOR THIS POST]*



I could find you a Position but first tell me... do you have any People skills?


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am so glad you're On my side for the pagan events and Worshiping!!!



I am totally onboard with that!   Looking forward to a lot of singed tails when everyone jumps the bale fires! ^_^  

Though hallowe'en will be a bit pointless since everyone will always be in a fur suit :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

I was quite certain that I _was_ the leader of the furries.

Then this thread came up.

I'm gonna leave the fandom forever now.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was quite certain that I _was_ the leader of the furries.
> 
> Then this thread came up.
> 
> I'm gonna leave the fandom forever now.




NOOOoooo!! you can be a candidate and win the hearts of the furry people!! leaving won't solve any thing!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> I am totally onboard with that!   Looking forward to a lot of singed tails when everyone jumps the bale fires! ^_^
> 
> Though hallowe'en will be a bit pointless since everyone will always be in a fur suit :/


They could go as icky hy00mans on Halloween. The scariest animal of all!


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 5, 2011)

Representing the War Party 

THE KROSSTIKA HAS ONE PURPOSE 
IT WAS DESIGNED TO ENSLAVE YOU
THERE IS NO LIE IN THE FLAG WE FLY
WE DON'T PRETEND IT CAN SAVE YOU
WE OFFER YOU DEATH, BUT A GOOD ONE AT THAT
IT'S ONLY YOUR LIFE, AFTER ALL


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> They could go as icky hy00mans on Halloween. The scariest animal of all!


 
Terrifying! Oh noes!


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2011)

I am the leader of the furriez.

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

I hereby establish my own rival Government in this land! This old one is forfeit! Join the Imperial state of FAF!

*USER WAS EXILED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2011)

What the hell.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Glaice said:


> What the hell.



Corto has imposed his dictatorship! 

Fay and Deo are...


*THIS USER WAS BANNED FOR PROSELITIZING AGAINTS OUR PERFECT AND WONDERFUL REGIME.*


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

Do not pay them any attention. I've always been the loving leader of this here society, there's never been any trouble with that.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 5, 2011)

OP:

Get out.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Cyril said:


> OP:
> 
> Get out.



..and make way for me as the new leader!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

if i am war director for corto's army I shall incite a furacyde of all drama mongering furries. 96% of the population will be purged but what is left is the third reich


----------



## WingDog (Nov 5, 2011)

If this is the kind of leadership furries are going to get, count me out.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> if i am war director for corto's army I shall incite a furacyde of all drama mongering furries. 96% of the population will be purged but what is left is the third reich



And I'll be the Minister of all Cultural Matters. All badly drawn and disgusting porn will be eliminated and drawing, academic writing and classical music classes will be obligatory. Whoever doesn't suit my taste... eh, great Corto's taste shall be eliminated.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

WingDog said:


> If this is the kind of leadership furries are going to get, count me out.



The only way to leave the Democratic Republic of Cortopolis is through death.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The only way to leave the Democratic Republic of Cortopolis is through death.



[video=youtube;Xgcxd9wtXUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgcxd9wtXUE[/video]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And I'll be the Minister of all Cultural Matters. All badly drawn and disgusting porn will be eliminated and drawing, academic writing and classical music classes will be obligatory. Whoever doesn't suit my taste... eh, great Corto's taste shall be eliminated.



You will be the first to die, good news everybody- it will be quick-ish


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> if i am war director for corto's army I shall incite a furacyde of all drama mongering furries. 96% of the population will be purged but what is left is the third reich


 I'll be over here feverishly writing leaflets and leaving them in university hallways. 

"Since the conquest of SoFurry three hundred thousand furverts have been  murdered in this country in the most bestial way â€¦ The furred people  slumber on in their dull, stupid sleep and encourage these fascist  criminals â€¦ Each man wants to be exonerated of a guilt of this kind,  each one continues on his way with the most placid, the calmest  conscience. But he cannot be exonerated; he is guilty, guilty, guilty!"


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> "Since the conquest of SoFurry three hundred thousand furverts have been  murdered in this country in the most bestial way â€¦ The furred people  slumber on in their dull, stupid sleep and encourage these fascist  criminals â€¦ Each man wants to be exonerated of a guilt of this kind,  each one continues on his way with the most placid, the calmest  conscience. But he cannot be exonerated; he is guilty, guilty, guilty!"



Guilty of what? Finally bringing justice to the internet? HOW DARE YOU SLANDER THE ETERNAL LEADER LIKE THAT!


----------



## triage (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't understand how OP thought this would be a decent idea.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Guilty of what? Finally bringing justice to the internet? HOW DARE YOU SLANDER THE ETERNAL LEADER LIKE THAT!


...why do you allow these men who are in power to rob you step by  step, openly and in secret, of one domain of your rights after another,  until one day nothing, nothing at all will be left but a mechanised  state system presided over by criminals and drunks? Is your spirit  already so crushed by abuse that you forget it is your right - or  rather, your *moral duty* - to eliminate this system?


(No one has any idea what I'm referencing, do they? I have a sad.)

*USER HAS BEEN BANNED FOR THIS POST. *


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn, I was going to say Deo and Fay, but that's what I get for sleeping in till 1pm.


If I had to pick one already popular furry to lead the regime, I'd say Kage, cause out of all the popular furries he's one of the few that realize, "hey talking about your fetish on national tv is not a good idea".
Really bad choices-
2 the ranting Griffin would do nothing except talk about his cock, drink and make everyone buy his crap.
Dragoneer would run the fandom like Fa.
Any popular artist would use the power to whore their artwork.
etc, you get the point.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, I was going to say Deo and Fay, but that's what I get for sleeping in till 1pm.
> 
> 
> If I had to pick one already popular furry to lead the regime, I'd say Kage, cause out of all the popular furries he's one of the few that realize, "hey talking about your fetish on national tv is not a good idea".
> ...



And DD would rule under corto and everyone would have to give her offerings of jagger, absolut, and carmello bars


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah. If we absolutely had to pick a face to represent the fandom, Kage would probably be the best bet. 

But . . . that's kind of silly, so.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Yeah. If we absolutely had to pick a face to represent the fandom, Kage would probably be the best bet.
> 
> But . . . that's kind of silly, so.




You can be goat fuhrer


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, I was going to say Deo and Fay, but that's what I get for sleeping in till 1pm.



Ninja'ed~ninja'ed~

Anyway... I don't know any of those safe for Dragoneer and he seems like a bad choice. So... I'll go with your pick.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You can be goat fuhrer


Fuhrer?  No, you don't understand, I'm part of the resistance. 

Although . . . power and security are rather tempting.



Alright, I'm in.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

So are we going to have an FAF civil war or what? 

If so I call the forum games as my domain.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> And DD would rule under corto and everyone would have to give her offerings of jagger, absolut, and carmello bars



You can be princess Furlestia.

Ask Ad Hoc if he likes bananas


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Fuhrer?  No, you don't understand, I'm part of the resistance.
> 
> Although . . . power and security are rather tempting.
> 
> ...



Free medical care! AND SHEEP!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Yeah. If we absolutely had to pick a face to represent the fandom, Kage would probably be the best bet.
> 
> But . . . that's kind of silly, so.


Yeah, the rest of the popular furries would just end up telling furries that all the negative media is, "h00mans persecuting furries" or some shit.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

Why are we still discussing this? Only replies allowed from now on are votes for me as eternal leader, or praises about how awesome a leader I am, under penance of permanent bans.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate pecking orders.. If there was a "leader" of the furry fandom, I would have never called myself a furry. Having a leader means having to suck up to someone, credit all your stuff to them, ect. Not fun. So, no offense, but I think it's just better to keep to the figureheads.


----------



## Sar (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike.
/thread.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Crusader Mike.
> /thread.



You get a double weeks worth of rations!

Anyone else want free rations? THEN PRAISE ME!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You get a double weeks worth of rations!
> 
> Anyone else want free rations? THEN PRAISE ME!



So you're openly opposing Corto?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> So you're openly opposing Corto?



Hah! I control the real government! His government is a fraud!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh dear...it seems that I have been called to service and so I offer my support to you people. Protection from Corto's regime, a utopian republic. Each furry shall be educated, and placed into the work most suited for them, and together we shall overcome. 
It will not be easy as I pull you from your shaadowed cave, the light may blind at first, but soon we shall rise above away from the depravity and the opression of these other so-called leaders. 
I can promise you all protection and enlightenment, for I promise knowledge and should any try to bully or harm you against you ascension...I shall release the Deovacuus!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Oh dear...it seems that I have been called to service and so I offer my support to you people. Protection from Corto's regime, a utopian republic. Each furry shall be educated, and placed into the work most suited for them, and together we shall overcome.
> It will not be easy as I pull you from your shaadowed cave, the light may blind at first, but soon we shall rise above away from the depravity and the opression of these other so-called leaders.
> I can promise you all protection and enlightenment, for I promise knowledge and should any try to bully or harm you against you ascension...I shall release the Deovacuus!



*Huuuuuuuhhhhh!*

SALVATION HAS COME IN THE FORM OF THE PHILOSOPHER... QUEEN AND THE MANIFESTATION OF HER WRATH!
ALL FOLLOW THE PATH THAT LEADS OUTSIDE THE CAVE!

(Yay! Now only Deo has got to come!).


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Huuuuuuuhhhhh!*
> 
> SALVATION HAS COME IN THE FORM OF THE PHILOSOPHER... QUEEN AND THE MANIFESTATION OF HER WRATH!
> ALL FOLLOW THE PATH THAT LEADS OUTSIDE THE CAVE!
> ...



Silence citizen! This is for your own safety! *Wacks with a nightstick*

If I become Leader of this land, we shall spread an idea called Fashionism, where we shall introduce top notch and fashionably mandated uniforms for citizens.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

*votes for Deo*


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

I pre-emptively banned Deo.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

I vote for the highest bidder.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

It's decided:
Corto and his followers vs Crusader and his followers vs Fay, Deo and their followers.

Let the battle of blodd/elections begin!

Edit: I vote for Fay and Deo.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

I say fuck this, let's just drink.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Conker said:


> I say fuck this, let's just drink.



Free Booze to whoever supports me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

You have my vote now, Crusader Mike


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2011)

I leave for like _two minutes_ and this thread pops up
why do you do things you know hurt me, furries :C


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I preemptively made it impossible to ban Deo corto, so take that!

Freepancakes for Fay followers and destruction of horror fursuits


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Freepancakes for Fay followers and destruction of horror fursuits



I haven't had a good pancake in months! That ensure my absolute loyalty to you! *Bow*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

vote for corto and get tons of shitting dick nipple taur porn


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

vote for fay to destroy the shitting dick nipple taur porn


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

A vote for Crusader Mike guarantees you syrup with every serving of pancakes, something the dastardly Fay followers would never do!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

(Now that I realize it, it's MODS who are perpetrating this... horray! Although I wonder who will spoil the fun).

Time to promote a little bit:
Vote for Fay and you'll get free good books and psychic powers from reading them!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> A vote for Crusader Mike guarantees you syrup with every serving of pancakes, something the dastardly Fay followers would never do!


 


Fay V said:


> vote for fay to destroy the shitting dick nipple taur porn


Tough choice...
I'm going with Crusader Mike, cause he's the pancake fairy.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

Vote for Caroline Stalin, the man of the people, your Big Brother.
I will found the following ministries for the people and abolish the rest!
Ministry of Love Â·  Ministry of Peace Â·  Ministry of Plenty Â·  Ministry of Truth
I will also create a new simplified language!
It is called Newspeak!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Tough choice...
> I'm going with Crusader Mike, cause he's the pancake fairy.



Tsh that's just propoganda. What's the point of syrup without the free pancakes promised by me?


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Vote for Caroline Stalin, the man of the people, your Big Brother.
> I will found the following ministries for the people and abolish the rest!
> Ministry of Love Â·  Ministry of Peace Â·  Ministry of Plenty Â·  Ministry of Truth
> I will also create a new simplified language!
> It is called Newspeak!



Wells FTW


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Tsh that's just propoganda. What's the point of syrup without the free pancakes promised by me?



Your followers will come to me because I control the syrup!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Your followers will come to me because I control the syrup!



No! We've got jelly and butter here, which are even better.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

bah I shall give them milk and honey also, Nutella! I control all the nutella for my followers.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Crusader Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Your followers will come to me because I control the syrup!
> ...



Can we have jelly and butter and syrup?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

GingerM said:


> Can we have jelly and butter and syrup?



And Nutella too!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No! We've got jelly and butter here, which are even better.



Pfft, Nobody can eat pancakes without syrup! NOBODY! 



Fay V said:


> bah I shall give them milk and honey also, Nutella! I control all the nutella for my followers.



Well how are you going to get the bread for the Nutella?

That's right! I am giving out free bread for my followers!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader and Fay:
I've got an idea, form an alliance! A good breakfast is important and liked by everybody, you'll get a ton followers! We should experiment with a mixture between dictatorship and the philosopher's reign :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

Bah sure, crusader, want our military conquests?


----------



## ZerX (Nov 5, 2011)

Perfect leader for the furries


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2011)

Vote for Fay and she'll draw you free art!

\you're welcome


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Bah sure, crusader, want our military conquests?



Hell yeah! Let us form a coalition against Corto!


----------



## morphology (Nov 5, 2011)

The first person to promise me a lifetime supply of tea gets my vote. I'll help them run the propaganda machine.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

Elect me, and I promise I'll make furry porn illegal.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2011)

It's almost like there's nobody representing the waffle band


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> They could go as icky hy00mans on Halloween. The scariest animal of all!



This guy knows all about that ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0fqYOhR6_w&feature=related


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> Elect me, and I promise I'll make furry porn illegal.



Welp time for a magic bullet for you then


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

Vote for me, and I will provide the furry fandom with trains.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Vote for me, and I will provide the furry fandom with trains.



Got my vote


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Vote for me, and I will give furry porn to everyone!


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> Elect me, and I promise I'll make furry porn illegal.



WHAAAT!!!! Are  you mad What the hell am going to paw off too after that?!?

Hire me as you're royal adviser!


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2011)

Vote for me, and I will GUARANTEE yiff in hell.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Vote for me, and I will provide the furry fandom with trains.



But will you make them run on time?


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

This is a loose collaboration of people who like anthropomorphism.  There is no leader.  Just to put it as politely as possible.

Close the thread, there's nothing to discuss.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Vote for me, and I will provide the furry fandom with trains.



Gibby for everything.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> WHAAAT!!!! Are  you mad What the hell am going to *paw off* too after that?!?
> 
> Hire me as you're royal adviser!



I propose a truce between all those running. Let us work together and eradicate phrases like "paw off"


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I propose a truce between all those running. Let us work together and eradicate phrases like "paw off"



But what about us anarchists?  :V


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2011)

Of course we should turn the fandom into a psychotic dictatorship.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I propose a truce between all those running. Let us work together and eradicate phrases like "paw off"



Deal.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe that Any furry needs to know the basic slang!!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

GingerM said:


> But will you make them run on time?



Why, yes. I am the one to turn to about trains. You can rely on me about trains. I will supply you with the best, the fastest, the quietest, the cleanest, and the most efficient trains. I know all about trains. I live and breathe trains. My passion since my childhood has always been trains.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm voting for fay c:


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I believe that Any furry needs to know the basic slang!!!



Anyone else want to join a United Front to make sure Furry Lingo never sees the light of day again?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I believe that Any furry needs to know the basic slang!!!



...and why they should never, never use it on pain of summery execution. 

UNSILENCED FOR DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE. :v


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Why, yes. I am the one to turn to about trains. You can rely on me about trains. I will supply you with the best, the fastest, the quietest, the cleanest, and the most efficient trains. I know all about trains. I live and breathe trains. My passion since my childhood has always been trains.



I nominate Gibby for Il Duce


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> This is a loose collaboration of people who like anthropomorphism.  There is no leader.  Just to put it as politely as possible.
> 
> Close the thread, there's nothing to discuss.



Nope. Plenty to discuss...

ETHICS AND RELIGIOUS BANS IN THE NEW GOVERNMENT GO GO GO


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 5, 2011)

There's a squirrel outside my window. Can I vote for it? He seems like a decent person to run a furry community.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

GingerM said:


> I nominate Gibby for Il Duce



I should let you know that I am also willing to give equal rights to elephant furries! All those who vote to me will get a free copy of the elephants and trains magazine.



W0lfen said:


> Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!



I'm against yiff. :v


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!



Really? So not being a pervert is the same as being a Genocidal maniac? 

Thanks!


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Really? So not being a pervert is the same as being a Genocidal maniac?
> 
> Thanks!



Obviously not, you silly.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 5, 2011)

All candidates need goons to carry out their message to the public. I'll offer my first-class, persuasive talents to the highest bidder.
You provide the black suit and shades, I'll provide the results.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to stay!!!


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!


 Godwin


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to stay!!!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to stay!!!



You are the first that is going to the camps.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to stay!!!



It's still porn, yiff is just the furry term for sex :c


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> It's still porn, yiff is just the furry term for sex :c



NO you're wrong Yiff is the the Evaluation of boring Human Porn!!


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

No you're wrong furry porn is icky because animal sex is disgusting. In my new furry government I promise to replace all furry porn with actual human porn you can enjoy with your family.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> No you're wrong furry porn is icky because animal sex is disgusting. In my new furry government I promise to replace all furry porn with actual human porn you can enjoy with your family.



HUman porn that's so dull i demand canine bestiality and Other Hot manly Yiff! But you can take out the water sports and other Gross stuff! Do this and i will make sure you get what you want out of this Election!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> NO you're wrong Yiff is the the Evaluation of boring Human Porn!!


At least he won't breed


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> HUman porn that's so dull i demand canine bestiality and Other Hot manly Yiff! But you can take out the water sports and other Gross stuff! Do this and i will make sure you get what you want out of this Election!


Why do you capitalize random words?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> At least he won't breed



Freedom to YIff is what i strive for and all canine furries to Upgrade to a more Manly Level!


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

is this guy serious


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> is this guy serious



My words are Absolute!!! thous who defy Me will Be Eliminated!!!


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You are the first that is going to the camps.


We call them Work Rehabilitation Homes now.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

i guess not


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 5, 2011)

idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> My words are Absolute!!! thous who defy Me will Be Eliminated!!!


Listen. I want to be nice. You're making a fool of yourself and you appear to be shallow and perverted when obsessed with freeing something that is not oppressed. Take a step back and think about how you post or perhaps find a place better suited to your needs.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Listen. I want to be nice. You're making a fool of yourself and you appear to be shallow and perverted when obsessed with freeing something that is not oppressed. Take a step back and think about how you post or perhaps find a place better suited to your needs.



LOLi hope you did not think i was being serious!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> LOLi hope you did not think i was being serious!



To be honest, I was dreadfully scared that you were.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> LOLi hope you did not think i was being serious!



:V <--- this is your friend here.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah that specific post was obviously a joke but all the others blur the line to the point where I, in my position as Generalissimo of the furries, don't know what to think.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to stay!!!


 


W0lfen said:


> Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!


 


W0lfen said:


> WHAAAT!!!! Are  you mad What the hell am going to paw off too after that?!?
> 
> Hire me as you're royal adviser!



4/10


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> LOLi hope you did not think i was being serious!


I don't believe you are pulling a big ruse and that all 71 posts you have made are part of a big persona. It says a lot if you start trying to make an extreme joke and people can not see a change in personality


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

In my kingdom you may walk around nude and bash people you hate with a brick, totally legal


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

I will share what i really think and that is,I Like yiff But it's only a  part of my life I would not kill my self over it!  And to be Honest i am having a hard to time choose Corto  or Gibby!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I will share what i really think and that is,I Like yiff But it's only a  part of my life I would not kill my self over it!  And to be Honest i am having a hard to time choose Corto  or Gibby!



Pfffft gibby duh, or me, for I have guns. Lots of guns.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I will share what i really think and that is,I Like yiff But it's only a  part of my life I would not kill my self over it!  And to be Honest i am having a hard to time choose Corto  or Gibby!



It isn't a good idea to express your opinions completely on FAF, friend.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

Fine! I guess nobody wants free bread and syrup.

I have such a large surplus to give to potential supporters....


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> It isn't a good idea to express your opinions completely on FAF, friend.



Forums are made for Opinions And i have noting to hide.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Forums are made for Opinions And i have noting to hide.



True.

But in the case of FAF, you will leave with a few less body parts.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> True.
> 
> But in the case of FAF, you will leave with a few less body parts.



Gibby Where are you going with this? since when do words ever hurt any one in that way?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Gibby Where are you going with this? since when do words ever hurt any one in that way?



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hyperbole


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hyperbole



I don't like it one bit it makes me angry and i don't even know why!


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I don't like it one bit it makes me angry and i don't even know why!


Do you have mental issues or do you just suffer from a low IQ?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Do you have mental issues or do you just suffer from a low IQ?



My IQ is in check 113 score for me,the problem is i can't keep my Mouth shut.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Yiff is the best thing in the fandom!!! I am not   going to to paw off at this so called porn!!! The YIFF has to   stay!!!


Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> NO you're wrong Yiff is the the Evaluation of boring Human Porn!!


Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> HUman  porn that's so dull i demand canine  bestiality and Other Hot manly  Yiff! But you can take out the water  sports and other Gross stuff! Do  this and i will make sure you get what  you want out of this  Election!


*Fuck right the fuck off.*


W0lfen said:


> Freedom to YIff is what i strive for and all canine furries to Upgrade to a more Manly Level!


Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> My words are Absolute!!! thous who defy Me will Be Eliminated!!!


Your words are absolute fucking pish. Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> I  will share what i really think and that is,I  Like yiff But it's only a   part of my life I would not kill my self  over it!  And to be Honest i  am having a hard to time choose Corto  or  Gibby!


That's a shame. Also, Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> Forums are made for Opinions And i have noting to hide.


Fuck off.


W0lfen said:


> My IQ is in check 113 score for me,the problem is i can't keep my Mouth shut.


It seems you typed the number 1 once too many times there. May I suggest fucking off.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> (Yay! Now only Deo has got to come!).


Deo always comes last.

According to rumour.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> My IQ is in check 113 score for me,the problem is i can't keep my Mouth shut.


which test?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> which test?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*IF I SEE THE WORD YIFF FROM YOU ONE MORE TIME IMA KILL SOMETHING*


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2011)

YIFF YIFF


----------



## morphology (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh man, this is gonna be good. :V


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy crap I have been hacked!


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

No you haven't.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> No you haven't.



 i know but still. it feels like it!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm W0lfen.

I want to yiff every last one of you. this Is because I have trouble getting real people to like me. Wimen run Screaming. i juzt Want loVe


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Hi, I'm W0lfen.
> 
> I want to yiff every last one of you.



Hey good looking what's cooking?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> YIFF YIFF



Yiff in hell NSFW


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yiff in hell NSFW



I gave you NSFW tags just in case cause...yeah.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

It seems madness has leaked in to the thread!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> It seems madness has leaked in to the thread!



No thats my rage and common sence


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No thats my rage and common sence



Why on earth would you rage ?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yiff in hell NSFW



I viewed this and I felt as if Chuck Norris, Kratos, Duke Nukem, Jesus, Michael Jackson, Till Lindemann, and Gabe Newell just entered my room all at the same time.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm late to the party what's going on----



oh.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I'm late to the party what's going on----
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



I am the most hated furry on this forum from what i hear. other then that The Topic was who would be a good leader for the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am the most hated furry on this forum from what i hear.



You're not the most hated here, don't flatter yourself. You are in fact very entertaining and fun to have around, but not in the way that you would have liked.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am the most hated furry on this forum



Whoa, deja vu.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

It is proven, DD is now the only ruler fit to rule. I murder furry things and own stock piles of guns and other weapons.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> other weapons.









I am indeed interested.


----------



## thewall (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> the problem is i can't keep my Mouth shut.



That is definitely a problem.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> *I am the most hated furry on this forum* from what i hear. other then that The Topic was who would be a good leader for the Furry Fandom.



You have no idea how often people say that do you? 

Didn't we just have someone who did pretty much the exact same thing ending with almost the exact same conclusion not less than a week ago? 



Aidy70060 said:


> Whoa, deja vu.



Exactly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> That is definitely a problem.



*obligatory pot and kettle related comment*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I am indeed interested.



Brother gave me this dinosaur knife thing, blow gun, sling shot (hunting), throwing knives/cards, and a short sword.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am the most hated furry on this forum from what i hear. other then that The Topic was who would be a good leader for the Furry Fandom.


Lemme tell you a cute little story about a cute little anteater, he was green...and had cute little mental issues. He made threads galore, it was just adorable.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am the most hated furry on this forum from what i hear.



Ever? Nah. We've had far worse (and far more entertaining). You're just being...generally undesirable.



dinosaurdammit said:


> stock piles of guns and other weapons.



arizona!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2011)

Closing this because it's tripe and I'm no fun.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2011)

You're just jealous I won the elections.


Congratulations on your success in politics Fay


----------

